# Anyone try haldol ?



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

Has anyone had any luck or bad experiences with haldol if so please post here ..... thanx


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, F'd. I tried it once, and it almost killed me. I'm a tough person to medicate - nothing phases me. I dont know why. But Haldol is the only med that did. It makes Zyprexa, Seroquel, and Risperdal look like Dimetapp. I wouldnt try it. I felt like I was going to crawl out of my skin, but I could hardly lift my head. I actually did drool on the medication, the morning I took it. Its the closest thing to braindead I've ever experienced. Dont take it for your temper. Try Tegretol before you try that. Its stronger than Lamictal, and more suited to your temporal lobe issues. One fella on here took it and it cured his DP and temper problems.Docs dont like to try it because they have to watch your liver and because its strong - well guess what? It doesnt even touch Haldol's strength.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------

